# Viv for hedgehog???



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi I'm looking at getting another hedgehog was wondering if a viv of 3 x 1 x1 ok ???


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

janeb said:


> Hi I'm looking at getting another hedgehog was wondering if a viv of 3 x 1 x1 ok ???


 

When you say another hedgehog do you mean you already have one?

3ft is the minimum length but it needs to be at least 18 inches wide and high enough for a large wheel. Dont forget you will need extra vents too


Have you joined here yet? Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi yes I do I keep him in a zoozone 2 with wheel but I want another so was thinking of making a viv stack thing but was wondering if that size was ok??


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Why not try using rabbit hutches, they'd stack up fine - I use a 4ft one and it was pretty reasonable to buy : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

janeb said:


> Hi yes I do I keep him in a zoozone 2 with wheel but I want another so was thinking of making a viv stack thing but was wondering if that size was ok??


 

A large zoozone is 20 inches wide so the viv stack needs to be a minimum of 3ft long at least as wide as the zz and high enough to fit in a wheel


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

How can you stack zoozones??


----------



## joey snakes 21 (Dec 13, 2008)

janeb said:


> Hi I'm looking at getting another hedgehog was wondering if a viv of 3 x 1 x1 ok ???


4x2x2 viv i find is ok . with wheel ,tubes ,hides,balls plenty of room.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

3 x1 x1 would be too small in my opinion. If you can afford a 2 stack with the viv's being 4ft long 2ft deep and 18 inches high that would be better. The more room you can give them the better in my opinion!


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

janeb said:


> How can you stack zoozones??


 
Pretty easily. One on top of the other, and then when you want to get in one just lift them down, they are pretty light.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

you shouldnt stack zoozones - means theres not enough air circulation to the bottom ones


----------



## janeb (Jan 19, 2010)

That's what I thought about the zoozones


----------

